# Show us your "Car Twin"



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Okay....here's the deal. Find someoe on the forum or elsewhere that has as car that looks almost like yours. STOCK CARS DON'T COUNT!! Gotta be modified.

Like this, for example......

Here's mine...










Here's WickedSR20's...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Whoa Twins!!!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont think has a car thats as shitty as mine


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the point of modding my car is to make sure that no one has a same looking car as mine....thats half the reason i modify it...

if i see someone who has a car that looks like mine, ill do something-anything i can to try to distinguish myself from that person.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

So, you guys have NEVER just happened to see a car that looks almost like yours. Your looking around cardomain.com or whatever site and you go "Holy Crap, that car is JUST like mine."


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Not really... not very many Subarus run other-than-stock wheels and rally tires.

Joe's car was the 4-door version of my old car... but that doesn't quite count.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i can't find my car's twin, or at least can't post it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont think i have one


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I have NEVER seen a twin to my car...never. Why? Because I make sure its always unique. 

And the day I see one, I'll be sure to change something on my car...its not too hard to make a twin to my car, but the day I see one, is the day I know its time for a change.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I've tried finding a twin. Lots of halos, only a few burgundy's, no NX2k rims. So if anyone else finds a burgindy B14 with black halos let me know.

Seth


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

A few people here have twins to my B14...or at least to how it was stock. Now mine is so ugly....err..."In progress" looking that I doubt anyone has a match for it. Primer grey with black 13 in steelies and no grille isn't exactly popular...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Umm... no one has a car like mine on the forum with the mods I have. I made sure of it  hahahaha


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Here Tim, I have a look-a-like.

Me/James :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, I'd say toms got the twin of mine... wickedsr20 might be like a cousing, since we have the same rims just his is 2 door...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

I keep forgetting that you have the same grill I do Gimp. I'm so used to being one of the very few who have it that I forgot about it. It's wild how I try not to copy other's cars just so I can have something somewhat unique. I don't mind having a twin, just as long as it's not local to me.  I still haven't seen any 4 dr. B14's around here with the halos. I wanna add the $tillen front lip spoiler to my car before it all gets painted in the near future. 

Dry's front end looks real smooth with the 98-99 200SX front bumper. A set of side skirts would set the car off nicely.

Black B14's represent. :cheers:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> I wanna add the $tillen front lip spoiler to my car before it all gets painted in the near future.


DAMMIT!!! There goes THAT idea!  Just make sure you don't move to the far north suburbs of Chitown! 

BTW - Your wife's name isn't Sharon, too, is it?!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Gimp said:


> DAMMIT!!! There goes THAT idea!  Just make sure you don't move to the far north suburbs of Chitown!
> 
> BTW - Your wife's name isn't Sharon, too, is it?!


/\ LOL! No. My wife's name is Nicki. :thumbup: 

Don't feel bad. I'm going through the same thing with my white 200. Seems like every idea I have or had, Sean (1CLNB14) has either done it or is gonna do it. It's like I'm stuck in the matrix. It's all good though in the end.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Man there are a LOT of cars that could be close to my twin on here.... Hell my car has been like this so long... But they are only twins on the outside. Pop the hood and things are definately different.... 

Only so many choices with our cars, granted the new bumper makes my car a bit different than it was.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

wes said:


> Pop the hood and things are definately different....


Yeah, yeah, yeah. We all can dream! Some(yourself) are actually living it.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wickedsr20 said:


> A set of side skirts would set the car off nicely.


please note 99 SE-L side skirts in that picture... however my car no longer looks like that anyway so it doesnt matter much.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i haved a pic of my cars twin, it's not scanned though. it was taken at a nissan meet in beaverton, oregon when phattyb13sentra brought his black se-r up here from eugene with the exact same rims that i have on my car. it's a sweet pic none the less. i'll have to see about getting it scanned.


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

my car is not done yet but i found this other car that is unfinished and it can be my twin for now...

my twin









my car:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NICE!!! Does your car include the females?!


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

NO...
only one female that is me =]


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

240sxy said:


> NO...
> only one female that is me =]


Okay, for your benefit......does it come with any guys?!


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Okay, for your benefit......does it come with any guys?!



No...just me =] 
me and my silsxy


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Me:









My twin from SR20 forum:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

don't have pics of my car yet, but here's my twin.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

I have triplets.

Here's me:









Here's one twin: (altimas.net)









Here's the other: (altimas.net)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

my cars twin is a civic. same rims, tails look very similar. i almost walked up to it leaving wal-mart the other day.  i dont think that counts very much though.


----------

